# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Un jardín en Singapur: Gardens in the bay

## perdiguera

Durante la estancia en Singapur  estuve en un jardín, junto al hotel donde me hospedaba, y tras unas tres horas de recorrerlo me quedó una palabra en la boca: boquiabierto.
La visita, que es gratis siempre que no entres en un edificio, la realicé al jardín exterior y a uno de los edificios de los que había que pagar por entrar. En concreto al del bosque o selva, húmeda. Forest en inglés. No entré en la cúpula del desierto y las flores.
Estos jardines ocupan unas 90 Has y están en un terreno ganado al mar.
Una selección de fotos del sinfín que hice. Va en 4 mensajes. Ya digo que al amigo frfmfrfm le va a gustar. Espero que a alguien más.

Llegando


La entrada...


Un aperitivo


Desde el hotel: las tres fotos se pueden montar en panorámica, y se puede ver prácticamente toda la extensión de los jardines. En la primera, al fondo se puede ver una presa que es, en funcionamiento normal, según me explicaron, inversa. Es decir sirve para que el agua del mar no penetre en el río. No sé cuanta carrera tendrá la marea ahí.



Comenzamos en la cúpula de la selva húmeda. Se trata de una cúpula donde se recrean los distintos paisajes de una selva húmeda y su botánica:

La cascada, una de las productoras de humedad para el recinto.


Unas plantas en la planta baja


Uno de los pisos de la cúpula


Había estatuas por todas partes.


Sigue...

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),FEDE (18-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (18-feb-2015),Jonasino (18-feb-2015),REEGE (17-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Seguimos con el jardín, dentro de la cúpula.

En esta planta yo sé quien se lo pasaría bomba, al menos cuando estuve me acordé de él.


¿Verdad?


Un coche forrado de verde




Un piso distinto, siempre subiendo por unas rampas muy suaves.


Una flor


Y otra


Una explosión de color


Mi icono desde la cúpula


Unas orquídeas, creo.


Sigue...

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),FEDE (18-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (18-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Seguimos dentro de la cúpula, en otro piso con una zona con plantas más comunes para nosotros.





Otro piso con una vegetación diferente


Los jardineros de la cúpula


En una sala había una exposición de estalactitas preciosas, y estalagmitas.



De un tamaño considerable


La cascada desde el interior


Otro piso


¿Unos helechos?, sean lo que sean son grandes


Sigue...

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),FEDE (18-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (18-feb-2015),HUESITO (17-feb-2015),Jonasino (18-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Unas flores bonitas





La cascada otra vez


La humedad de la selva. El piso de abajo del todo al que bajé con ascensor desde arriba del todo.


Una vez fuera estamos en el jardín exterior


Estos árboles falsos tienen, en uno de ellos, un restaurante arriba.


La cúpula del bosque húmedo es la de la derecha.


Desde lo alto de un árbol falso, que por la noche se iluminan, se tiene una gran visión. La noria, junto a la cual pasa el circuito de F1


Una vista parcial de los falsos árboles


El resto del jardín que no fui capaz de recorrer entero. El calor, la humedad y las prisas lo impidieron. Ora vez será. Espero.


Con esto acabo lo referente a flora.
Mañana seguiré.

----------

aberroncho (17-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),FEDE (18-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (18-feb-2015),willi (18-feb-2015)

----------

